# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Mw&#224;h&#224;h&#224; (see? it's French)

## TriggerHappyJack

Just so you (all of you, my imps (just go with it)) know, I'm gonna totally f'ing ace my French exam in like...two weeks. 
Comment: WOAH! My subject got weak

----------


## tdcinprc

bonne chance et mer... d... er stuff...   ::

----------

